# Hedgehog butts(can't get enough of 'em) and more!



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

For some weird reason, lying beside the speakers while I watch anime doesn't bother Prickles one bit..

Anyway, I don't know what the problem is but when I tried to post pictures here it keeps saying "It was not possible to determine the dimensions of the image." I already resized the images. Anyone know where I went wrong?

Anyway, the pictures! 
http://s1014.photobucket.com/albums/af2 ... G_0261.jpg
I pinched this butt and got a huff in return. I couldn't help it! :lol:

http://s1014.photobucket.com/albums/af2 ... G_0260.jpg
here's another one!

Cramming herself to a tiny half shoe box seems to work for her
http://s1014.photobucket.com/albums/af2 ... G_0206.jpg

Making herself comfy~ I didn't have the heart to shoo her out..
http://s1014.photobucket.com/albums/af2 ... G_0276.jpg

http://s1014.photobucket.com/albums/af2 ... G_0281.jpg
Got mealworms?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love them all. I would have pinched the hedgie-butt too.
Such cute pictures, thanks so much for sharing them. Prickles is adorable.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, those are all so cute! She looks so snuggly.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks PJM and LG!~  

To the rest of you: Aww come on, tell me my hedgehog is cute or something! I know you viewed this thread :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG THAT BUTT. So cute. I love playing with hedgie tails, but usually, they don't love it back...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The last picture!!!!!!!!!! "Who, me??"


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

hahaha.... reminds me of that song "I like big butts and I cannot lie!" :lol:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Im a major member of the "I love Hedgie Bums" club. Sooo cute! Amazing how something so cute can create such a mess! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Very, very adorable!! Thanks for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Prickles seems to have a buttfreckle. My Quillypig does, too. <3 Hedgie bums are so funny, I'm constantly being presented with them because my two love to moon me.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaaww I loved your pictures! Hedgehog butts are awesome, thanks for sharing! :lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys! ^_^ yeah hedgiebutts are awesome :lol:


----------

